# I am looking for a Fish Feeder.



## didi (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am looking for an inexpensive quality fish feeder. 
I will be away for 3 weeks during the summer and I need a feeder that can last up to 3 weeks.

I feed my fish twice a day and it would be great if I can do that with the feeder as well. 

Does anyone have any recommendations?
Where is the best place to buy one?


Thank you.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCat...eheim+auto+feeder&queryType=0&hits=12&offset=

I'd get someone in to do a water change around day 10.


----------



## GuppiesAndBetta (Jul 27, 2009)

I think getting someone to feed for you is a lot better. Just proportion out your food before leaving.


----------



## didi (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you AquariuAm. That is exactly what I am looking for!
I bought a simpler feeder 3 weeks ago and I have been testing it, but I am going to return it. I don't trust it!

Congrats on the silver angels - Better late than never!


----------



## didi (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you GuppiesAndBeta.

I wish there was someone to feed my fish.Unfortunately, there is noone I could ask to do that twice a week for 3 weeks 

I can get someone do a water change once a week though.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

didi said:


> Thank you AquariuAm. That is exactly what I am looking for!
> I bought a simpler feeder 3 weeks ago and I have been testing it, but I am going to return it. I don't trust it!
> 
> Congrats on the silver angels - Better late than never!


From everything I've read on this forum fish can survive without food for 7 days. I've starved my zebra danios for 10 days before with no food which forced them to eat the algae I had in my tank so they were not really without food so to say.

If you'll be away for 3 weeks you may want to feed the fish sparingly. Canadian Tire has timers on sale this week. Get one of those 7 day digital timers and play around with it if you have one of those feeders that plugs into the wall. If not play around with your feeder settings and see if you can feed every 2 days and such. Helps keep the water less polluted tho not sure if you're interested but someone in the same situation as you is building a small aquaponic setup and getting a cheap small fountain pump to pump the water to a grow bed by a window and just growing basil while he is on vacation so all the basil will help keep the nitrates from spiking.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

didi said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am looking for an inexpensive quality fish feeder.
> I will be away for 3 weeks during the summer and I need a feeder that can last up to 3 weeks.
> ...


If you are going away for 3 weeks and can not get someone to look after them then you should lower your temperature by 5F to 10F slowly over a day or 2 days depends what you have your heater set at and what kind of fishy you have. WC of 10% to 20% everyday for 1 or 2 weeks prior to your vacation. Get the Eheim auto feeder and set it to only feed 2 or 3 times a week with less amount than you normally give them.
If you keep the same feeding schedule as before and no WC then most of your fishy will be sick or die after you come back. By lowering the temperature it will help reduce the fish metabolism and then you can feed less. I have done this for 5 weeks vacation before and no fishy loss but they do look skinnier but I only set the feeder to feed them once a week And make sure you do a WC change when you get home. Good luck


----------



## didi (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I read some reviews about the Eheim auto feeder and I found out it was not so reliable. Do you think I should invest in a more expensive but better one?

What about this one?

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCat...matic+Fish+Feeder&queryType=0&hits=12&offset=

Hi Dave, did you use the Eheim auto feeder too? Thank's for the advice, I should def do that.

Overall, do you think I should feed my fish less. I satrted with 8 fish, now I am down to 4 and I feed the twice a day, everyday. Is that too much!?

Thank you all.


----------



## didi (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi AquaNeko,

I just read few more info about the aquaponic set up. I had no idea we could do that  . That's so interesting. Thanks for pointing that out!

I read some more and come back with questions!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

didi said:


> Hi AquaNeko,
> 
> I just read few more info about the aquaponic set up. I had no idea we could do that  . That's so interesting. Thanks for pointing that out!
> 
> I read some more and come back with questions!


Can't get much simpler then this design.





 PT1




 PT2

Just use sunlight then a CFL bulb. Tomatos works well in there. Basil as well. If you're gone for 3 weeks you'll be coming back ready to collect some cooking herbs (if you used fresh basil from a store with roots still in them).


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

didi said:


> Thank you AquariuAm. That is exactly what I am looking for!
> I bought a simpler feeder 3 weeks ago and I have been testing it, but I am going to return it. I don't trust it!
> 
> Congrats on the silver angels - Better late than never!


I broke one last night... Did too large a w/c and kinked the top of a dorsal fin. On a $25 fish... Not too happy.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

didi said:


> Hi everyone,
> I read some reviews about the Eheim auto feeder and I found out it was not so reliable. Do you think I should invest in a more expensive but better one?
> 
> What about this one?
> ...


I use 23 eheim on 23 tanks without any problems but you must setup the program correctly. Feeding twice a day is ok as long as you do your 20% to 30% weekly WC. 
Btw, a friend of my give me a eheim auto feeder since he dropped in the water and did not work so I use a blow dryer for 3 mins or so and put batteries in it and the Eheim is working again.
Rena is a good brand but I have not use it before...imagine buying 23 of those Rena auto feeders...I would have to sell all my fishy and tanks and then I don't need those auto feeders any more


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

what kind of fish you have? I was away recently for 3 weeks and i had to send my uncle to refill the feeders every week because they emptied fast. ... In the end i lost 2 huge oscars, unexplained death.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

shark said:


> what kind of fish you have? I was away recently for 3 weeks and i had to send my uncle to refill the feeders every week because they emptied fast. ... In the end i lost 2 huge oscars, unexplained death.


Good point--

the eheim feeder holds about the volume of an average 'small' tetra flake food container. In other words, about 50-100g of pellets.

If you have several very large fish, like say 2 severums a bunch of plecos a bunch of corys and a bunch of tetras and everyone's huge and its a huge tank or you have a bunch of oscars or something you may run out of food.

For an average setup with an average load up to like 65 gallons you should be good for a month on average per refill.

Anything over 3 weeks afaik the food starts to get a bit crappy due to oxydizing.


----------



## didi (Mar 24, 2010)

> what kind of fish you have? I was away recently for 3 weeks and i had to send my uncle to refill the feeders every week because they emptied fast. ... In the end i lost 2 huge oscars, unexplained death.


I am sorry about your fishy.
I have a Neon Tetra, 2 glowlight Tetra and a Sunset Platy. They are very young and they dont eat a lot. I want to buy more but I seem to have problems with my tank, so I might not buy anymore till I come back



> I use 23 eheim on 23 tanks without any problems but you must setup the program correctly


wow. You have so many tanks! Nice
How long will an Eheim full with flakes last for? I might not be able to find someone to do a refill

Thank you


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

well i reccomend that you buy those weekend food blocks and put atleast 2 in your tank just in case anything happens


----------



## didi (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello Shark,



> well i reccomend that you buy those weekend food blocks and put atleast 2 in your tank just in case anything happens


Weekend food blocks? So, are you recommending to feed my fishy once a day and add those weekend feed blocks in my tank while I am on vacation?

Thank you


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

didi said:


> Hello Shark,
> 
> Weekend food blocks? So, are you recommending to feed my fishy once a day and add those weekend feed blocks in my tank while I am on vacation?
> 
> Thank you


yes just in case something goes wrong with the feeder or your feeder runs out. The weekend food blocks don't polute your tank so it's safe to keep one or two in there. For your fish i recomend 1 big one or if your buying the 4 pack then 2. Hope your fishies do well when their master is gone .


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

shark said:


> yes just in case something goes wrong with the feeder or your feeder runs out. The weekend food blocks don't polute your tank so it's safe to keep one or two in there. For your fish i recomend 1 big one or if your buying the 4 pack then 2. Hope your fishies do well when their master is gone .


Weekend feeder blocks are much worse than not feeding. I worked at a petshop some years ago and we all cringed when someone bought them. They will increase pH and hardness, the food in them is nutritionally worthless.

Get an auto feeder. Get a good one. Done. With the fish Didi has the auto feeder will last 4 years full-- the food will go bad by then but regardless.

I suggest getting your tank worked out properly before leaving didi.

Honestly in your position I'd shut it down, drain it, take the fish to the pet shop as trade ins, come back, and start right- get a sponge used off someone, get a few fish that work together in correct numbers (ie, get 6 or 7 platys to start) and enjoy problem free.


----------



## didi (Mar 24, 2010)

> yes just in case something goes wrong with the feeder or your feeder runs out. The weekend food blocks don't polute your tank so it's safe to keep one or two in there. For your fish i recomend 1 big one or if your buying the 4 pack then 2. Hope your fishies do well when their master is gone .


Hi Shark, 
Thank you for the advice.

I just purchased the Eheim auto feeder. I ll start testing it tonight.

The food blocks sound like a good idea. You mentioned that the weekend food blocks are not polluting my tank. Will the ones that last up to 14 days pollute the water?

Will that be a good choice?

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCat...17305##2##d&query=food+blocks&hits=12&offset=

Also, I was thinking that if these do not pollute my tank, I can use 2 of these blocks for 2 weeks, and have someone add 2 more into my tank after the first 2 weeks. 
Then I don't have to feed them flakes and thus I will reduce the food waste and the ammonia levels will reamin low?

What do you think about that?

Also, can anyone recommend me good quality flake food?
WHich one do you think is the best?

Thank you all


----------



## didi (Mar 24, 2010)

> Weekend feeder blocks are much worse than not feeding. I worked at a petshop some years ago and we all cringed when someone bought them. They will increase pH and hardness, the food in them is nutritionally worthless.
> 
> Get an auto feeder. Get a good one. Done. With the fish Didi has the auto feeder will last 4 years full-- the food will go bad by then but regardless.
> 
> ...


Hi Am, I just saw your post.
I am trying to see if I can cycle my tank before I go. I added a mature sponge yesterday to my tank and today I puchased the stability, prime and the test kit!
I will test the water tonight! I also plan to do WC.
Should i test the water before, after, or before and after the WC?

I don't want to return my fishies. I know it is better, giving them away that have them die... 

I am confussed.

Anyways, so are you saying that feeding blocks are NO NO?

Thanks


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

didi said:


> Hi Am, I just saw your post.
> I am trying to see if I can cycle my tank before I go. I added a mature sponge yesterday to my tank and today I puchased the stability, prime and the test kit!
> I will test the water tonight! I also plan to do WC.
> Should i test the water before, after, or before and after the WC?
> ...


If anything use the eheim auto feeder

test before and after the water change

never put the test tubes in the tank always use a water dropper to get the water into them

when you get back add some friends for your fish. at least 7 neons at least 2m 4f platys. I forget what the other fish you have is but if its a tetra do as with the neons. How big is the tank again?


----------



## didi (Mar 24, 2010)

> If anything use the eheim auto feeder
> 
> test before and after the water change
> 
> ...


My tank is 36g. I have 1 neon, 1 platy and the other 2 are Glowlight tetras.

Wouldn't that be too much? 
Should I have a gallon for every inch of an adult fish??

Yes!!!!!!!! I really want to add more! I will make sure my tank is cycled and then!!

Water dropper? I dont have one... maybe I ll use a straw ?


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

didi said:


> Hi Shark,
> Thank you for the advice.
> 
> I just purchased the Eheim auto feeder. I ll start testing it tonight.
> ...


hey Didi, 
the food block you chose should do the job, my personal experience is wheni came back i had half a food block left so i don't think you need to add more than two. Since your fish are pretty small and are are only a few, i am pretty sure you will see the atleast half of the foodblock when you come back.

It is a good idea to have someone come in and check your tank out for you to make sure everything is running and good. As for food i definitely recommend flake food, due to the fact that it covers all areas of your tank(top,middle,bottom). I used this brand when i went on vacation:http://www.cheapfishstuff.com/productimages/Tetra/Tetramin/tetraminflakes2_20oz.jpg

My bluegills were fed tetra min when i went on vacation, i left them at 2.5" i came back 1 was 4" and the other was 4.5"  .

I am pretty sure everything should work out fine, test the feeder a few days before you go and top it up on the day you are leaving. Hope you have a good vacation


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

didi said:


> My tank is 36g. I have 1 neon, 1 platy and the other 2 are Glowlight tetras.
> 
> Wouldn't that be too much?
> Should I have a gallon for every inch of an adult fish??
> ...


You cant use a straw how would that work. Go to the drug store and get some baby feeding syringes theyre free.

You have a 36? If you just want schooling fish you can go with about 20 neons 10 glowlights and 6 platys. Water changes every 3 days. With once a week cut the neons to 15 glowlights to 8 platys 6. It's not too much.

1" fish gallon is BS.


----------



## didi (Mar 24, 2010)

> You cant use a straw how would that work. Go to the drug store and get some baby feeding syringes theyre free.


Lol, My BF told me the same thing... I have my ways 



> 1" fish gallon is BS.


Really eh? Wow, I cant believe I can have so many in my tank... Thats cool!

Thank you!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

* Lol, My BF told me the same thing... I have my ways 
*
Not even going there

*

Really eh? Wow, I cant believe I can have so many in my tank... Thats cool!

Thank you! *

5" of white cloud minnow eats less than 5" of green terror by a factor of almost ten. My 6" shrimp eats more than about 50" of neon tetra. That's why its bs .


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't agree with you telling her that the one inch rule is BS..she is just starting out, it is a guideline. There are many things which are deciding factors in the number of fish you can keep in your tank, you know that. I think she should get her tank cycled and stable first before you give her ideas on the number of fish that she can keep in her tank. Then you can tell her about stocking and whilst you at it you should tell her about filtration cuz the filter she has now will not do the job and let's face it we all get lazy and skip a couple of those weekly water changes. Don't get me wrong i'm not saying that you are giving bad advice i just think that with a newbie to the hobby the right information should be given at the right time. Didi like i said before take it one step at a time, have a little patience, do waterchanges and stabilize your system then get ideas on how many and what type of fish you can put in there.


----------



## didi (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you all guys!

I know you all have the best intentions in mind 

I am a newbie and I am so excited about getting everything setup properly and running. I ll be very carefull. My excitement will not rush me into actions that I will later regret 

I ll test the water soon and I ll post the results online. Once the tank is cycled , we ll pick up again!



> 5" of white cloud minnow eats less than 5" of green terror by a factor of almost ten. My 6" shrimp eats more than about 50" of neon tetra. That's why its bs .


I have no idea what that means...

I need intensive lessons. lol

Abner! Thank you again for the sponge!


----------

